

Canada's Green Party leader wages war on wi-fi - GiraffeNecktie
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/ottawa-notebook/elizabeth-may-wages-war-against-wifi/article2112597/

======
hugh3
Wow. Canada's Green Party is even more scientifically illiterate than most
others.

